# Wheel questions........ i heard a rumor....



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

So i just picked up an 01 A6 2.7TQ from a friend. I heard from numerous people that you cant run wider wheels in the back. So no staggered set ups at all?? They said it messes with the quattro system. And that it wears the tires differently. I just need to know if this is true or false. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Here is my car, for reference....










_Modified by Mr. Blank at 10:07 AM 10-20-2009_


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Wheel questions........ i heard a rumor.... (Mr. Blank)*

True,
it puts strain on the transfer case, since the the wheels rotate ad a different rate


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Wheel questions........ i heard a rumor.... (halik)*

So what if i ran the same size wheels, but with spacers in the rear? Would that be the same as running wider wheels? Would the system detect the change if i just ran spacers?


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Wheel questions........ i heard a rumor.... (Mr. Blank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Blank* »_So what if i ran the same size wheels, but with spacers in the rear? Would that be the same as running wider wheels? Would the system detect the change if i just ran spacers? 

No. You'll be fine as the overall diameter of the front and rear tires will still be the same--only the effective offset of the rear wheels will change.
BTW depending on the thickness of the rear spacers you choose, you may need to replace the rear lug bolts with longer thread bolts to ensure proper wheel attachment.


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Wheel questions........ i heard a rumor.... (monkeytronic)*

Ok, thanks for the quick responce guys. I appreciate all of the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So pretty much i can run the same size wheels but with different offsets and i will be fine.
For example: I can run an 18x9 all around, but the front et can be 45 and the rear et can be 35? And that wont effect the quattro system?


_Modified by Mr. Blank at 9:05 AM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Wheel questions........ i heard a rumor.... (Mr. Blank)*

People do run some staggered setups, but you have to do the math with the profiles to get the diameter the same. 
Yes you could run different offsets, if they clear the brakes and struts. Obviously you are better off test fitting before you buy the wheel.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Wheel questions........ i heard a rumor.... (halik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halik* »_True,
it puts strain on the transfer case, since the the wheels rotate ad a different rate

Plus it looks absolutely ridiculous on non-RWD cars.


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Wheel questions........ i heard a rumor.... (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Plus it looks absolutely ridiculous on non-RWD cars.

Im pretty sure i didnt ask for opinions on how it would look, i just asked if it would work.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Wheel questions........ i heard a rumor.... (Mr. Blank)*

Another option, same size diameter wheels but with something like 7.5" width in the front and 8.5" width in the back would work if you run the same diameter tires: 225 45 r18 . That way the foot print to the pavement is the same and doesn't stress the quattro drive system.
Wheel spacers also work.


----------

